# Split Zip Files With Self Extract Capabilities



## kevnangel (Jun 4, 2015)

Hello,

I need help to find a software on Mac OS, that can compress and split large files, but also give the ability to self extract those files. I need to send big files to clients. I don't want the client to go and install extra soft like Unarchiver, etc... in order to extract what i'm sending them. I know that Mac Os now don't need special software to extract files. But when you split the files, Mac Os cannot extract them and you need special software like Unarchiver to do that. That's the big problem i'm having.
Anyone knows a software i can use, even a Paid application, that give the ability to split files with an auto extract feature and don't need to install any extra soft to extract to concatenate the different parts and extract the file.

Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## emma24xia (Jun 23, 2015)

About split and merge video files on Mac, I know Pavtube Video Converter for Mac can do that.


----------



## kevnangel (Jun 23, 2015)

Hello Emma,

It's mostly about files that i need to send to client. A folder filled with big pdf, jpg, png, illustrator files, photoshop files, etc. And we cannot reduce the sizes because they need to be in upmost quality. So, we need to compress that folder, and then split that zip into several parts, resulting in one part being auto-extractable. In windows, it's possible. But i can't find any application that can do that in OSX.

Thanks,
Keven


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 23, 2015)

Try Keka


----------



## kevnangel (Jun 23, 2015)

Keka does not create self extracting of split zip files. Tried already.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 23, 2015)

How about the old master?
http://my.smithmicro.com/stuffit-deluxe-mac.html

Or, to avoid the splitting and hopeful rejoining, and no need for self-extraction - just make the complete files available for download, with Dropbox, or some other "cloud" solution?


----------



## kevnangel (Jun 23, 2015)

Well, we are a big company with already quite some cloud solutions as well as our own FTP. But some of our clients want us to send via cloud instead of FTP, so we have to send big files via cloud solution, like wetransfer. But instead of sending one big file, it's better to send several parts. If there is a deconnection, we're secured and can take off where we are. Anyway, that's not the question. 
If you look in my first post, there is explanation of what we need. And Stuffit does not do what I want, because the client will need to install something as well in order to extract. I want to make sure that the client does not have to install anything. 
On windows, this is possible. I'm looking for same on Mac.

Thanks


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 23, 2015)

Have you tried iPack ?

What you need is also available natively on the Mac - but a GUI interface is not part of the system for that function 
There's command line (terminal) solutions, man zip will give you a lot of information.


----------

